# Trout stocking in the Cuyahoga River.



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.akron.com/akron-ohio-community-news.asp?aID=40801

Just read an article about kids from a Cuyahoga Falls science class stocking trout in the Cuyahoga River at Cascade Valley Metropark! Apparently, their teacher has been working in partnership with Trout Unlimited to grow baby trout from eggs. They released them last month as fingerlings. Will be interested to see if I catch any there while fishing for smallmouth bass.


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

Those fish don’t stand a chance! Anyone that used to fish down there 4-5 years ago when the fishing was good will know why. It’s a shame, that stretch of river used to be great!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

bdawg said:


> http://www.akron.com/akron-ohio-community-news.asp?aID=40801
> 
> Just read an article about kids from a Cuyahoga Falls science class stocking trout in the Cuyahoga River at Cascade Valley Metropark! Apparently, their teacher has been working in partnership with Trout Unlimited to grow baby trout from eggs. They released them last month as fingerlings. Will be interested to see if I catch any there while fishing for smallmouth bass.


The Smallmouth will probably eat'em all before you get a chance.
That river is very under rated SM fishery.


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

Like everyone else has said, there is an abundance of small mouth in that section (between the two dams). If any survive, they will attempt to travel downstream into the CVNP and that is the absolute end. There are some real big boys between Rt 82 and Rockside Rd. Bluegill population is essentially non-existent and the fish there primarily feed on shad & crayfish instead. Rocky River also has a nice catfish population but none of them are as aggressive as the cats in the Cuyahoga.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Maybe a few will run up some of those colder water streams and holdover.


----------



## dholmes (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow. Not the best section of the 'hoga to stock them in. Between the pollution and the poachers they won't last a month.


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

dholmes said:


> Wow. Not the best section of the 'hoga to stock them in. Between the pollution and the poachers they won't last a month.


Cascade Valley is alright; the river is generally cleaner by the time it winds the Oxbow Trail/Overlook section. I agree there are way better places to stock them though.

You are correct that right under the Edison dam is hideous. That's one of the places you can smell sewage, and there are a lot of Nepali immigrants in the area who overfish with cast nets...


----------



## dholmes (Jun 29, 2014)

Morrow said:


> Cascade Valley is alright; the river is generally cleaner by the time it winds the Oxbow Trail/Overlook section. I agree there are way better places to stock them though.
> 
> You are correct that right under the Edison dam is hideous. That's one of the places you can smell sewage, and there are a lot of Nepali immigrants in the area who overfish with cast nets...


Yep, I see them every single time I drive down Cuyahoga St. or to the Gorge overlook.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I used to work just downstream of the Portage street bridge and was able to get a look at the stream a number of times during the year. I never saw any fish like carp or bass or bluegill. Not very many minnows either. Looked like beautiful water. Why no fish? Was/ Is pollution that bad?
Rickerd


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

rickerd said:


> I used to work just downstream of the Portage street bridge and was able to get a look at the stream a number of times during the year. I never saw any fish like carp or bass or bluegill. Not very many minnows either. Looked like beautiful water. Why no fish? Was/ Is pollution that bad?
> Rickerd


It's not so much pollution in my opinion as it is an after effect of the dam demolitions. The following sand, silt and other debris washing downstream made a lot of the holes in that area disappear. If you ever go down the ramp in River Front Park it's pretty noticeable how shallow that section of the Cuyahoga has become. That's not to say that it will always be like that. It's just going to take many more years for the river to fully recover.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Mr. Ferguson sounds knowledgeable but it's clear he doesn't know that stretch of river or spent any time there. As mentioned above, anyone who used to fish there 4-5 years ago know why that area is now in the the gutter and it's not the pollution.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

My purpose of posting this info was to make people aware in case they caught any small trout there in the next couple of years. If I catch one, I will contact the Cuyahoga Falls teacher and let him know. The fish were probably released there because it was the best place that was close to the school for them to be released. The gorge stays cool over the summer. Not sure if it's cool enough for trout though. 

The immigrants down there have put a lot of fishing pressure on the river. I've caught half the number of smallmouth that I was catching 20 years ago. I really with they would go out to the other lakes like Mogadore and catch all the catfish, small gills and sunfish instead.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow,bsatsvthecStatevprovided the eggs! Must be ok((I am surprised though!)


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I quit fishing there years ago after seeing all the tampons and condoms in the trees and the hypodermic needles littering the shore after recent heavy rain. A big sewer overflow is just downstream of Cascade Valley and another is by the Gorge Park.
A former member Baitkiller (sic) posted a pic of a nasty infection on his leg from wading there.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've fished that section for 20 years with old tennis shoes and shorts and I've never had a problem. I only wade when the water levels are low. In the last 10 years, the city has been refurbishing the sanitary sewer through the gorge. There's one sewer manhole that is in the center of the river that I used to catch smallmouth behind. They replaced it a couple of years ago and now I can't catch one there. There is also a bad sewer on the Cuyahoga Falls side in Babb Run park. You can see a manhole along the trail that overflows fairly often.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

More info.

locations of the CSO in Akron.

http://wwwapp.epa.ohio.gov/dsw/maps/cso/index.php

http://www.akronwaterwaysrenewed.com/


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The EPA site map doesn't list all the CSO locations. 

The Akron Waterways Renewed site has a map that shows most of them. In fact it shows one location in Cascade Valley is overflowing right now! There is a report showing when each one overflowed and how much flow it was. Looks like they still get overflows fairly often. Especially the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Fishin231 (Apr 21, 2019)

Man I was thinking about going to cascade valley this weekend, but after reading all these posts I'm not sure I should haha... maybe I'll stick to the Mad River down in southern Ohio.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I won't be doing any river fishing. Was walking the river yesterday evening and it was high and barely fishable. After these rains, it won't be fishable at all. Head for a lake that's not muddy.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Some more real time water quality data for the Cuyahoga and Lake Erie beaches.

https://ny.water.usgs.gov/maps/nowcast/

The Cuyahoga has A LOT of poop in it right now.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

And a lot of lost kayaks according to the reports from Kent! I haven't fished the river since last fall. I probably won't until August at this point!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i guess people loose common sense when waters flood, why would any one wade in sewage infested water ? eewwww


----------

